# 522 lost Favorites



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a 522 in dual mode. I have a bunch of favorites setup in both tuners. The other day while watching tuner 1, the system seemed to freeze up, stuck in one of the menus (1st time that has happened). Only way out was to hold power button down to power off then back on. No biggie, everything came back (favs and other settings) and started watching TV. Later in the day, turned on TV2 and noticed that the Favorites wouldn't come up. Check the setting and all the Favorites names were listed but the content was gone (no channels selected). I recreated the lists and everything was fine. Thought that was strange that only happened to tuner 2 when it was tuner 1 that froze up. Has this ever happened to anyone else?...just curious


thanks in advance


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

During the 3.21 and 3.22 software upgrades a few weeks ago, I would lose my favorites quite often. It hasn't happened to me in a while.


----------



## jalmop1 (Apr 24, 2005)

My 522 is about 3 weeks old, operates in dual mode. It would appear you should have 8 favorite lists, 4 for each tuner. However, whenever I modify a list on one tuner it wipes out the selected channels on the other tuner, but not the name of the list. I thought it might be because I had duplicated the name of the list on both tuners but that is not the reason. It appears that if you modify a list on one tuner that will cause anything programmed in the corresponding list on the other tuner to be lost. Specifically here is what happened last night:

Before
TV1: list 1 programmed, list 3 programmed. (other 2 never programmed)
TV2: list 1 programmed (other 3 never programmed)

Programmed list 2 on TV2:

TV1: Wiped out channels on list 1, list 3 OK.
TV2 List 1 no change, list 2 programmed, 3&4 still never programmed.

Really frustrating. It would appear maybe I can program 4 lists between the 2 tuners. That would be OK with me if the lists showed up on both tuners, but they don't.

Anybody else having the same problem? Is this a know bug?


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

yup same thing here.

have 5 lists on tv1 (the all channel, sub channel, then 3 of my own). setup one additioanal list on tv 2 and the contents of one list on tv1 got wiped while another lost partial contents)

spoke with dish about it. They never heard about it and sent me a new 522.........same thing happening. Dish said they were opening up a non-ordinary ticket (i actually forget what the called it)


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

I had a favorites list set up on TV1 and TV2. About a week ago both of the lists got wiped clean except for about five channels. Seemed to be the same channels on both lists. I had to re-create the lists on each tuner. Sounds like another not-so-uncommon-trend Dish needs to fix.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

You can count me in on this as well. I have a 522 running in dual tuner mode. I have had it since the first of February without any problems. Yesterday, the favorites lists starts going berserk. It vanished (except for a few channels) but I reentered the channel list and it stays for awhile but vanishes again. I've repeated this process several times with no success. I guess I'm going to call E* and let them tell me they've never heard of it before.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

I talked with a nice CSR last night. After talking to him for few minutes about the situation, they believe that something pertaining to the memory has failed. They phrased it more technically but I can't remember what it was exactly. Anyways, they are shipping me another 522.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

JonBlack said:


> I talked with a nice CSR last night. After talking to him for few minutes about the situation, they believe that something pertaining to the memory has failed. They phrased it more technically but I can't remember what it was exactly. Anyways, they are shipping me another 522.


after they shipped me a new 522, same thing started happening. guess I'll call them and let them know it's still happening

jonblack - let me know if the prob goes away with your new 522. maybe I just got a bad new 522


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

cboylan3 said:


> after they shipped me a new 522, same thing started happening. guess I'll call them and let them know it's still happening
> 
> jonblack - let me know if the prob goes away with your new 522. maybe I just got a bad new 522


If it's similiar to most memory products in computers then they are very sensitive. You probably got a bad one. Definitely call them back and get another replacement. 

When I called we went through the whole scenario.

It started that one list vanished on TV2. Then all lists vanished on TV2. I would reprogram them and they would hold for a bit but would ultimately vanish. Next thing the favorites lists on TV1 started vanishing too, except for a few select channels that never vanished Then randomly when I selected the GUIDE I started getting a message similar to this, "Cannot obtain EPG data - ERROR 023".

This started happening Saturday and yesterday afternoon (Sunday) I had enough. He went and did some searching and said that he found exact instances of this happening in the tech database and it was caused by a faulty memory module(s) and it wouldn't hold anything new. He said the only the only remedy was to replace the 522.

Now I got to move about 30 hours of programming to transfer over to  VHS. I guess I should consider investing in a stand alone DVD burner.


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

Hummmmmm. Funny how multiple 522 receivers suddenly start having the same memory problems at the same time. Did they charge you a shipping fee for the new receiver?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

During a beta test a few months ago, I informed the engineering team of this issue on my 522. At the time, it was reproducible when both TV1 and TV2 were on a Favorites list and locks are changed. If a channel is locked or unlocked on either TV or the locks are disable/re-enabled on either TV, the other TV has a memory anamoly resulting in a lost or severely altered Favorites list (depending on the size of the Favorites list, a few channels may remain). I've experienced it most recently on L2.35. They obtained appropriate information from my receiver but I've never heard anything more about it. Low-level CSRs may not know about it but it is a known issue, at least partially. There may be other causes of the loss but this is one they know about.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

maximum said:


> Hummmmmm. Funny how multiple 522 receivers suddenly start having the same memory problems at the same time. Did they charge you a shipping fee for the new receiver?


no shipping fee....swapped out old 522, put it in box with prepaid shipping lable and sent....easy stuff


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

maximum said:


> Hummmmmm. Funny how multiple 522 receivers suddenly start having the same memory problems at the same time. Did they charge you a shipping fee for the new receiver?


I was told no charges either. I'm expecting mine in any day now. I do find it odd that this thread pops up with several having identical problems.  I'm now wondering if it is really faulty memory or software.

FWIW: I'm running L2.35 firmware from the time it went full release.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

i'm running 2.35 as well...I wonder if 2.36 fixes the problem


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I tried installing the replacement 522 last night. The stupid thing would pick up all of the sats on the switch. After messing around with it for awhile and hooking the old 522 up to verify that the cables were fine, I called tech support. I was on hold for 50 minutes but finally got though around 11:00 PM Eastern. The nice gentleman ran me through a few things I hadn't thought of but to no avail. He said it might be a bad replacement 522 or possibly a switch issue. He decided to put in a service call for me. I was hesitant at first because of the $99 but since it is covered under my warranty (it just ended) it is free. Someone is coming out Tuesday with another 522 and a DP34 switch. Needless to say, I'm still running the old 522 without the favorites. At least it works for viewing TV programming  . Also on a bright note, this made me invest in a DVD recorder!!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ours disappered too.

So a beta reported a problem and it wasnt fixed

*NO SURPRISE THERE!*


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

dang jonblack, I went through the same thing. When I swapped out the 522, I couldn't get the satellites (kept locking on "wrong saltellite"). rehooked up old 522 and same thing. Called tech support....told me it was probably the switch. said it was under warranty so no charge. Wanted me to bypass the switch and call them back. Played around with the cables and finally got it working. Called them back and told them everything was fine now. Well 2 days ago, lost locals on 61.5 Called tech support, after a bit of "try this, try that" they feel its either the switch or blockage by a tree (there were no leaves on the trees when they installed dish, now trees are in full bloom). Tech is coming out on tuesday afternoon. (guess he's swinging by your place first jonblack :lol: ) However, they got me for the "out of warranty" so there is a fee  

will keep you posted


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

cboylan, 

If the original 522 was covered under warranty and the replacement didn't resolve the original issue; then I would think that is suppose to be covered under the original warranty.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

I got another 522 today, so at one point today I had 3 522's  Too bad 2 out of the 3 didn't work properly. :lol: 

On a bright note, it appears that my "favorites" problem is fixed for now. 

BTW: He just left about an hour ago so he's running late cboylan!!! :sure:


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

JonBlack said:


> I got another 522 today, so at one point today I had 3 522's  Too bad 2 out of the 3 didn't work properly. :lol:
> 
> On a bright note, it appears that my "favorites" problem is fixed for now.
> 
> BTW: He just left about an hour ago so he's running late cboylan!!! :sure:


LOL...I know...he called


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

just an update..............

spoke with another csr. Said that they have heard of the losing favorites issue. However they can't duplicate it. Asked for sys info and sending to engineers. we'll see.

oh and the 61.5 thing...wasn't the switch....leaves on trees had grown since they installed...........got them to move dish to another area of roof (they wanted to put a pole in the middle of my yard...not gunna happen)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My favprites have disappeared twice. The might not admit it but its a definite problem.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

update on losing favorites lists.........

got this from tech support......

"They are currently working on new software for this receiver that should hopefully have the fix for this issue. "


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been having the same problem since L2.36 and upgrading to the 180pkg trying to change favorites on TV1 causes loss on TV2 and vice versa. I talked to support and they filled out an "uncommon" report.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

pcasher said:


> I've been having the same problem since L2.36 and upgrading to the 180pkg trying to change favorites on TV1 causes loss on TV2 and vice versa. I talked to support and they filled out an "uncommon" report.


That was pretty much my problem. It has been the most frustrating thing I've dealt with pertaining to any TV service. As for the "uncommon report" thing, I'm not really buying it at this point. I'm starting to believe it is a software rather than hardware issue but nobody will/can fess up to it.

Personally, I think Ergen needs to can his entire software engineering division and start from scratch. Unless the problem really stems from Ergen himself and it just trickles down into the software.


----------



## jalmop1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I think I found a work around. When you make a change that causes other favorites to dispappear re-boot the receiver. It has worked for me and the previously "disappeared" favorites come back to life.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

Just got L2.39 problem persist. Rebooting doesn't seem to help me.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

With the favorite/guide problem, it must have to do with the number of channels selected. The problem seemed to occur after I upgraded to 180 pkg and happened to get the L2.36 upgrade about the same time. I was adding all the music channels under music in both TV1 and TV2. I deleted them and now able to put wifes favorites on her TV2 without loosing TV1 favorites.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

got 2.39 now...still not working.

Even tried clearing out all lists except for one. created one on TV2, lost the one on TV1.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

That's bad. Luckily, I haven't had anymore issues with the replacement.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I think we have a winner!!!!!!!!!

got L251 two days ago

recreated my favs on TV2...........favs on TV1 still there  
put both tuners in standyby mode over night.............favs on both tuners there this AM :hurah: 

just afraid what might happen if I do an actual power down though


----------

